#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 2

## Sakshi Dutta

*Hey FaaDoOs!!

This is the second LOL thread of LOL of the DAY!!! 

**So what is LOL of the DAY??*

*Full of fun, masti and humour, this easy to  play contest will make you  dig deep into those shelves of laughter and  come up with wittiest and  wackiest of jokes, images, videos or anything  that you find funny.

Simply post it on the LOL of the day thread for that day and if your   ‘LOLer’ manages to get most ‘Likes’ for the day, then you will be the   winner of a free Rs.100 mobile recharge. Yes! It’s as simple as   that……And yes, you can win these recharges EVERYDAY!!**

For more details about this contest click HERE
**
**So...What are you waiting  for...Start LOLLING now!!! Remember..The LOL with the most LIKES Wins a  FREE Mobile Recharge worth Rs. 100 every day!!**

IMP: You need to get atleast 10 LIKES on a post for it to be considered as LOL of the Day!!
*





  Similar Threads: F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 9 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 6 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 5 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 4 F! Contest - LOL of the DAY: Day 3

----------


## Rajatswm

Finally an end on Rajnikant Tales: 
Once Rajni delivered a ball to Sachin Tendulkar and that was the day Rajni Realized he is human !!!
..
.
.
CRICKET Can ONLY HAVE 1 God.!

----------


## naveenknn



----------


## prasanjeet roy

*KOLAVERI >> Engineers VERSION !

 yo engineers i am singing song
 bug song
 error song
 why this binary binary binary di
 why this binary binary binary di
 rhythm correct
 why this binary binary binary di
 maintain this
 why this binary ... ...aa di

 dreamz-u our moon-u moon-u
 moon-u color-u white-u
 carrer background night-u nigth-u
 night-u color-u black-u

 why this binary binary binary di
 why this binary binary binary di

 white wish-u job-u bussiness-u
 wish-u flies-u air-u
 eyes-u eyes-u girl-u girl-u
 marriage future dark

 why this binary binary binary di
 why this binary binary binary di

 maama projects eduthuko
 apdiye kaila assignments eduthuko
 pa pa paan pa pa paan
 pa pa paa pa pa paan
 sariya vaasi
 super maama ready
 ready 1oon 2uu 3eii 4rr

 whaa wat a change over maama

 ok maama now tune change-u

 kaila glass
 only english..

 hand la glass
 glass la scotch
 eyes-u full-aa tear-u
 college life-u
 exam-u come-u
 life reverse gear-u
 lovvu lovvu
 oh my subjectuu
 you showed me bouv-u
 how-u how-u goli now-u
 i want u bear now-u
 god i m dying now-u
 parrents are happy how-u

 this song for bug enggineers-u
 we dont have choice-u

 why this binary binary binary di
 why this binary binary binary di
 why this binary binary binary di
 why this binary binary binary di

 Error song! *

----------


## dharmubaba

True depiction of bachelor(engineering) life

----------


## somesh.km1

mai jetunga f contest .................. :(bear):

----------


## Saumya

Still no posts with more than 10 LIKES here!!! Seems like no one's gonna win LOL of the day for Day 2 as well!!!  :P:

----------


## Shahid1129

wht say frnds true na....

----------


## Shahid1129

Howz that........

----------


## Shahid1129

The Real Modern Life

----------


## vikas060690

**** offff study............

----------


## Miley

figure freak bhikarin : "Babuji 1 rupaya dede....3 din se bhuki hu..!!!!"
Babuji : "3 din se bhuki h to tera 1 rupaye me kya hoga??"
Bhikarin : "Dekhungi kitna weight kam hua....!!!!"
lolzz....
 :):  :):

----------


## vikas060690

G] she is having the facebook account and she is updating this.................also changing the profile pic....

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

Hey guys..once you upload an image..DOUBLE CLICK ON IT to see image formatting options...  :): 

BTW no post has got 10 likes required to win..!! ComeON..ask your friends to LIKE your submissions..  :):

----------


## RITURAJ174

Engineering Student after watching Singham -
fail karega?
fail karega?
toh kar na
Tum logon ko iss se farak padta hoga,
Mala kahi farak nahi padat.
Ghar jaunga, padhai karunga
aur apni back clear karunga.
" Meri mehnat aur padhai KAM hai,
Fir b mujme pass hone ka DUM hai :

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

*Thread Closed!

Winner for LOL of the Day - Day 2: NONE!!

Come on guys..work hard to get 10 LIKES or more and win the daily prize..!!! 
*

----------

